# It said PREGNANT, I can't believe it!



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi FF's,
I decided to test this morning, 5 days before OTD and OMG, it said PREGNANT!       I keep on thinking it was a dream until  I look at the stick. I really didn't think it would work this time especially only having the one embryo transferred.
I do think I'm suffering from mild OHSS which I had when I got pregnant with the twins so I look like I'm 5 months at the moment so plenty of rest for me.
Thank you for giving me support over the last few weeks, good luck to all of you.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats babe thats great i am due to test on the 19th have done one and it was neg i am 8dpt et was last friday 5th how many dpt are you if you dont mind me asking.x.x.x.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

well done hun


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

congratulations lexig...
Stay healthy throughout the next coming months...


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Thank you for all your lovely messages.
Joscrivs - We had 16 eggs collected on the 2nd of Dec and 8 fertilised. We had a single embryo transferred on the 4th of Dec with 4 in the freezer. That would make it 9dpt, I think. I used Clearblue digital, it's a new one I think, which even tells you how many weeks pregnant you are by the hcg level. I will be testing everyday up to Wednesday now just in case. Im a nervous wreck.
Lots of luck to all of you.     
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Lexig,

Just read your post!!!  Congratulations!!!  OTD is tomorrow for me and I tested yesterday and got a faint positive line.  I had already tested at 5dp5dt and it was negative so I'm presuming that means that the HCG was out of my system from my trigger shot.  I'm getting tentatively excited but nothing as concrete for me as the Beta test tomorrow!!!  I hope we both get our long awaited BFPs.  

BabyM


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi 
Congratulations! I hope you get your BFP confirmed but it sounds very promising!!  

I am one day behind you Lexi and have had 5 BFP tests in last 3 days. (so first was 11DPO). I have used First response, Clearblue digital and a couple of less sensitive ones (both of which were very feint positives). Did another clear blue digital this morning as the advisor said if BFP today, then a good chance i am pregnant and it's not the dreaded HCG trigger injection lingering.As a rule it seems the HCG leaves body at about 1000 units per day right so my 10000 unit shot should be well gone. Still daren't get too excited and haven't told even my DH. SHould I be hopeful? My OTD is saturday, 20th but i am way too impatient! Couldn't be a biochemical? Am going to get another of the less sensitive tests later and see if the result is darker. If so i think I might relax a little!
I daren't ring my Dr as he is based in spain and will probably get cross with me for testing too soon!!
Any advice much appreciated.

Good luck all xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Congrats to BabyM and Cassn1, we are naughty for testing early but I couldnt help myself. I tested Saturday, Sunday and Monday and got positive each time. I havn't tested since as my OTD is tomorrow so just going to wait and see what the clinic say now. 
All the signs are good, I have my fingers crossed for both of you  .
Keep us posted.
     
Lexig
xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls well done on your bfp, i did test on sat bfn i was 8dp3dt ( et 5th ) i used a cheapie and a clearblue felt gutted, have been feeling ok but last night i had the most awfull pain and felt hot and sick, this morning it is gone feels like i have pulled my tummy muscles weird anyone had this?? i am due to test friday when you tested early did you use fmu or did you do it anytime, do any of you think i have any hope left this is our one and only try as we cant afford to do it again,x,x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Lexig and looking forward to your BFP confirmed tomorrow  


Joscrivs, sorry about your BFN but hard as it is, DON'T accept that as the final result. It is still a few days til your OTD and they do ive you that for a reason (were both the kits you used early detection ones? If not maybe not enough HCG yet to register) Hold off testing if you can - yeah right, I know, this from a serial tester! - and see what happens on your OTD. Are you having a blood test to confirm? 
Because I had my treatment in Spain, I just have to pee on a stick 'officialy' on Saturday, no bloods or anything. Am tempted to go to Dr and ask for one as feeling really faint off and on and at least bloods could confirm either way.

Re: tummy pain, I don't know. There are a whole host of symptoms associated with BFN and BFP so you never know. Last time I was pregnant I kept a diary and I was just a bit dizzy with AF cramps. This time I have felt breathless and today I have a tender tummy and last few days felt REALLY ratty and REALLY tired. Mind you, that could be because I have a beautiful, lively two year old to look after this time!! 
I still can't get excited as could be HCG trigger (though a little more doubtful now as 15 days ago) or what if biochemical (had that first ICSI cycle but had a really low score - 7) Most HPT won't pick up that low I don't think. 

Anyway, don't lose hope. From reading posts on here and other sites, there are so many BFN's and BFP's which go the other way so try and hold on. Will send you lots of    
Nic xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Joscrivs, Saturday was too early, your OTD is not until Friday, there is loads of time yet. I tested with fmu, it is advised that you do as it is more concentrated. Last two nights I have been woken up by really bad AF pains and felt sick as well so sounds similar to you. Please don't be put off because you had a BFN, some people don't get it until OTD so there is plenty of hope yet. Sending you      .

Cassn1, thanks, put your feet up and stop worrying, sending you      . 

Lexig
xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok, one last paranoia!! I did the same test today as one of the others previously taken and the line was stronger. Repeated the same test a few hours later (about 3) and still positive, but ever so slightly lighter. Had a mug of tea in between, woukld that affect result? (Obviously neither were fmu). I so9und ridiculous even to my own ears (or is that desperate?!) Anyone else had this though. Thinking of telling DH what i have been doing last couple of days but scared of disappointing him. Have no more tests for the morning. Was going to do one then leave til friday!! 

Thanks for listening.

   for us all


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi ladies wondered if any of you have had bfn 3 days before test day and gone on to have a bfp, i know you are all probably fed up with me but just done another clearblue and bfn    i cant help   it i dont know why i do it    i cant tell dh as he will be gutted i cant stop crying this is our only go and really thought it would work .x.x.


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Joscrivs
Oh bless you I am so sorry. I haven't been in that position as my first ICSI was a blood test, where i was 'borderline' pregnant (biochemical) and then my last one before this, which was successful, somehow it didn't occur to me to test early! 
It could still be too early though so please don't despair just yet. You've got a couple more days. I have read a number of times that some women show a lot lower levels of HCG than others so think they are not pregnant when they are. We are all different. My friend took a test the day her period was due and it was negative. She felt pregnant so test a couple of days later and got a BFP. 
It's hard to say until your 'official' test date. It's a beta test right? That will tell you for sure. 
People just don't get how tough this is. I really feel for you, but never give up. The first time our ICSI failed we just resolved that we would do something nice to the house and then think about things in a couple of months. That's when we found this wonderful clinic in Spain and things went our way. 
You don't know what is round the corner, just don't give up. I will   you get a positive result Friday. 
Nic xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Cassn1, your first test today was probably more concentrated than your second which is why it was darker. What I can't believe is that you havn't told DH yet, I wouldn't have been able to keep it to myself. Just relax now and wait for your positive result on Friday.

Joscrivs, try not to be upset there is still time and as stated in other posts some people only get the positive on OTD so plenty of time yet. I know it is really hard and nothing I say can take away what your feeling right now but maybe sharing your concerns with DH may help you feel better.

Lexig
xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

cassn1 thanks for that babe we wont be having another go cant afford it, what is a beta test they told me to do a home one thats all??


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Joscrivs.

I know it's so expensive it's mad. DId you get your free go? We didn't as our first attempt it wasn't offered. 2nd we started just as the free go came out. As it was successful don't qualify for one now. 
Beta test is the blood test. Mine is just HPT as we had ICSI in Spain again so as not there they can't do bloods. 
Remember, it could all still happen for you. Keeping everything crossed and then some xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

dont think we qualify for the free go babe , why did you go to spain is it better or cheaper .x.


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi
It was cheaper originally but with the Euro being so bad, it's not really now. Still, the clinic is great and you only correspond with the one (main) Dr. This time we went, I was on 2 weeks of meds only, no nasal down reg or anything (new drug i think) and went to the clinic and saw our Dr only twice - amazing when you think about the process here!! 
Still, it's all so much money and only worth it if it works. 
Am thinking of you - of us all - let's hope miracles can happen


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi FF's, 
Just got confirmation from the clinic that it is indeed positive      .
We are over the moon.
I am   for all of you, not long to go now.
Keep me posted.

Lexig
xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

That's fantastic news Lexig! Many congratulations to you.

I did another test today and the BFP was much stronger so looks good for us too....spoke to our clinician in Madrid and he said that is positive, regardless of being a couple of days earlier and has asked me to book my viability scan. WIll probably continue testing a couple more days as don't get blood work but so far much happier! Thought he might tell me off for testing too soon but said as long as positives in last couple of days, especially getting darker, then that's BFP.

Feel bad about reporting good news when I know so many people are still praying for similar results. I will hope beyond hope that you all get BFPs too, if not this time then very soon.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations Lexig, I'm so pleased for you that fantastic news just before xmas!  

good luck to everyone testing this wk x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
Cassn1,thanks and congratulations to you, I do feel the same as you about putting good news on but I think it does give others hope that it can actually work. I know myself when cycles failed for us just reading a few positive posts made it seem possible again and made me more determined to carry on.
So don't worry, it is your turn to celebrate and don't let anyone take that away from you.

Natalie.e, thank you so much for your well wishes, I'm saying   for you and sending lots of      , don't give up hope.

Lexig
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lexig and Nic ~ many congratulations to you both......be very happy and healthy  

Enjoy!! 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Lexig and Lizzy

Lexig - I know, you are right. It does give hope and I have read loads on these sites and taken a lot of comfort from them. 

Can't stop taking HPT and they are getting much stronger. My tum is very swollen today - could be progesterone - i just have this feeling could be more than one. Do you know how early can scan? Only thing is last time my boobs were quite swollen and sore but nothing this time, although that was a few days later last time. Is this normal? 

Thanks as ever

xx


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

I also had what felt like mild bruising the other morning, but it went. Although I had a level of 63 on my blood test the other day, the wee stick I did that the morning was negative. Had another blood test this morning, but still don't have the results. Am now panicing as I'm not sure if my stomach cramps are just nerves or not.

Too afraid to talk to hubby about it as he is just as anxious, phoning me every few hours.



joscrivs said:


> Hi girls well done on your bfp, i did test on sat bfn i was 8dp3dt ( et 5th ) i used a cheapie and a clearblue felt gutted, have been feeling ok but last night i had the most awfull pain and felt hot and sick, this morning it is gone feels like i have pulled my tummy muscles weird anyone had this?? i am due to test friday when you tested early did you use fmu or did you do it anytime, do any of you think i have any hope left this is our one and only try as we cant afford to do it again,x,x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Cassn1,
First scan is 35 days after EC, this is when the heartbeat is visible. They do say the progesterone causes the bloated feeling. Even if you are pregnant with twins at this early stage it would not cause the bloating. 
This is not to scare you in anyway but just so you are aware. A very small percentage of women suffer from OHSS after they fall pregnant, something to do with the hormomes being high which confuses things and causes fluid to build up in the ovaries. I had mild OHSS when I was pregnant with the twins, main sympton was a very swollen belly, I looked like I was 5 months pregnant and I was only 4 weeks. They scanned me at the time and my ovaries were like grapefruits, we didn't know I was pregnant with twins at the time. I had to drink lots of liquid and complete bed rest, that means only getting up to go to the toilet. It can get worse where you have shortness of breath, vomiting and diarrohea but that is only in severe cases which would need hospitalisation, luckily mine never got anywhere near that bad. I have been to the clinic again this morning to collect more progesterone and explained that I was concerned I had OHSS again, they examined me and it looks like I have. Unfortunatey I was told if I had it before it would be more than likely I would get it again so I was prepared. It is only mild so just lots of drinking and rest for me.
Is the swelling causing discomfort? If so you can take paracetomol and try and get lots of rest and drink as much as you can. Measure your belly same time everyday and if it keeps increasing then I would go and see your doctor.
By the way this does not affect you pregnancy. Take care and don't let this worry you in anyway, relax and enjoy being pregnant .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Lexig,

Thanks for that, it's so good to 'speak' to others going through the same thing.

I actually called NHS Direct as didn'#t want to bother GP, just wanted some advice. ANyway, they referred me to my GP but i had to make do with another Dr who doesn't have the greatest of reputations! Anyway, she checked lungs etc and said sounded ok. Tummy she said was swollen but no lumps (wasn't expecting lumps!!) DIdn't mention OHSS, didn't ask which drugs I am taking (3 lots) ....anyway, was sent for blood tests for iron, glucose etc (not sure if HCG but couldn't see it on the form) and have been told to go back and see my GP  tomorrow, before the weekend to see how things are and get bloods back. 
I don'tfeel breathless at the mo, it has been on and off all day. Just look about 4/5 months pregnant (my stepdaughter and husband can't get over it!!) and have a very dull stabbing pain bottom left of abdomen al afternoon but this is probably trapped wind or something. Am not overly worried, just be nice to confirm bloods ok and will be happier once have scan on 5/6 Jan. 
Sorry to hear you have OHSS again. At least you know what to do with it, though still a pain (literally!) Hope you ok, take it easy 

Angua2 - how are things? How did you get on. Thinking of you and hope ok  

NIc x


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Nic,

Thanks for your thoughts  

Blood test came back with a level of 167!! Just goes to prove the power of positive thinking  .  I think my ex frostie is going to be particularly tough  .

I've read up on some things and found out that mild AF pains are perfectly normal and the body's way of preparing for the months ahead.  

I have my scan on 5/6 Jan also (must chase my consultant's secretary today to confirm).

All will be ok with you, I'm sure.  Just don't over do it (especially of the xmas period), and find time to relax.

- Rachelle - 
  xXxXxXx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
Nice to hear from you.
Nic, I think you did the right thing by going to your GP, it will put your mind at ease Make sure you get lots of rest.
Rachelle, great to hear your levels have risen. You must be so relieved. I also have AF pains on and off, it's a sign things are making way for our little embies.
Got my scan on the 6th of Jan so a day after I go back to work, my boss is going to be happy!!
Well, I had a bad day yesterday. After my visit to the clinic I was worried about things and getting myself worked up over nothing. I was ringing my DH crying down the phone, bless him, he didn't know what to do. He sent his Mum round so I had a good cry on her shoulder, feel a bit stupid now but at the time I really felt upset. Thinking about it, I have been crying a lot with this pregnancy anyone would think I wasn't happy when in fact I'm over the moon. It's weird how the hormones affect you. Anyone else feeling teary,or is it just me??
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm so excited that we all have our 1st scans on 6th Jan!

Lexig, at least you know that your hormones are up and doing stuff!! I went a bit mad on the last day of injections on my last round due to hormones.  

In my case, hubby is possibly more emotional than me! I think that keeping him calm is actually keeping me sane (weird, I know).

Rachelle xXx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi 

Lexig - thanks, yes my GP has confirmed i am borderline anaemic but other bloods not back yet so should know more monday. I feel pretty fine otherwise, so that's good. She is trying to get my EPU to scan me as i've forked out so much for IVF, be nice to get something for nothing, but unless there's a problem, they might not. If not, we are booked in for 6th Jan (aren't we all!!) for a viability scan. 
Glad all going well with you.
Rachelle - awesome news, so pleased for you. I think it's so sweet about your hubby. I think sometimes we forget that they are going through it with us and want it just as much. They must fee pretty helpless sometimes I guess. 
Anyway, here's to the 6th jan and hope all stay well. 
   and     to everyone else 
Nic xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I know I should probably go to another thread for this but couldn't find one...

My last pregnancy i had swollen and sore boobs from about this point (4.5 weeks) but they are flat as pancakes and not even slightly tender at the moment. DOn't really have any other obvious pregnancy symptoms, should I be worried? 

Did another HPT today (makes about 12 so far!) and got strongest result yet. Any ideas?

Hope you are all well and thanks in advance

Nic xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Nic,
I shouldn't worry about the boobs, not all people have this, especially at this early stage. I have woke up today and mine are not sore so I think it comes and goes. I know I'm a hypocrite when I say stop worrying because I'm still knicker checking all the time worrying  I will see blood. It is only natural I suppose that we are worried, it has been a long and scary ride up to now and it doesn't stop there. All my family are telling me to relax but I can't and I won't until the baby is born and in my arms alive and healthy. I think it is going to be a long 9 months for me.
Hope everything is good on Monday, keep safe and try to enjoy, I know I'm going to try my best otherwise I will drive everyone mad including mself.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Lexig,
Thanks as ever. I know that every pregnancy is different and it's very early on. If i'm honest i was nowhere near as tired at this point in my pregnancy as i was last time so i guess it's as it comes. Am constantly pooped at the moment. Was just watching Winnie The Pooh with Lottie, my little girl and she kept pinching my nose saying 'wake up mummy!' 
I know, until we hold our beuatiful children we won't believe it, then a whole new set of worries open up but it is just the most incredible thing and you cannot put into words the love you feel 
Promised myself i would relax and enjoy this pregnancy and be less anxious.....4.5 weeks in and i'm not doing too great at that huh?! Will do once i see that scan. 
Hope you are ok and continue to thrive. It's the best thing ever.

Nic x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi ladies....congratulations to you all 

I'm going to leave you the link for the 'Waiting for 1st Scan' thread....you'll find lots of others there for chat and support. Have very happy and healthy pgs all of you 

*Waiting for 1st Scan (200 - Part 8*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166067.615

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

How did everyone's scans go this week?


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Angua2,
I had first scan on the 6th and there was one lovely heartbeat, baby measuring 10.2mm. There was something else showing up in the same sack and the nurse couldn't work out if it was an identical twin. As you can imagine I was so scared when she said this as I miscarried twins before which is why we only put one embryo back. They asked if I could come back on the 13th for another scan. On this scan still one lovely heartbeat measuring 16.4mm but the nurse still couldn't work out what was showing up opposite to the baby but there was no second heartbeat. The doctor had to come in and check and he said that it may have been the start of a second baby but died and was now fading away as it was smaller than last week. He said that the healthy baby was fine and there was no problems.
I feel a bit better now knowing but I'm now waiting patiently for the 12 week scan.
I have my first midwife appointment on Friday so ball is rolling.

How did things go with you?


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Lexig,

Glad everything seems to be progressing well with you.

We had scan on the same day as you, but I don't have the measurement here. They are on the pix I have tho!!!

Just the one embie, and everything was fine.  We have another scan booked for Sunday morning, and I'm going to see my GP on monday morning to tell him that I'm pg and see where to go next. Been too cautious so far to think too far ahead and book a midwife.  Once I get confirmation on our sunday scan, I'll get the ball rolling.

Is it really happening!!!


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

HI everyone,

Congats for all the  

Hope you don't mind me asking but I thought you may be able to reassure me as you've been through this. I had ET yesterday - 2 grade 1 embies put back in   I am now becoming really anxious that they might fall out, particuarly when I go to the loo    I know it sounds crazy and I am able to rationalise that it is a bit crazy but then the same thought pops up - aaaagggghhh!

Did any of you have this thought? I guess it's wierd as although they were put in yesterday I don't feel any different. Can someone help before the men in the white coats come and take me away.....   

Natalie x


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't worry, they would've been implanted snug into your lining.  You can't wee them out or anything like that.


----------

